# 97 B14 Front Bumper Lip



## rickyl12 (Jul 20, 2006)

I've been looking for a lip for the front bumper. I can't seem to find anything for sale. I also thought about making my own. Any ideas? I've also dropped the my car 2.44inches in the front. Therefore, I'm not even sure is a good idea to have a lip on there any more. WHat do you guys think?


----------



## sx_ual (Mar 12, 2008)

*front lip*

i had a hard time finding it
but try stillin.com
dont look that bad ither


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

Somebody is selling Accord lips for the B14 over at sr20forum.com


----------

